
   A Simple Probability Puzzle (or why humans suck at assessing probabilities) - nickb
http://toshuo.com/2007/a-simple-probability-puzzle/
======
mynameishere
THT vs THH

If you are looking for pattern #2, and you roll THT, you can start over at the
third flip. Thus THTHH finds the second pattern.

If you are looking for pattern #1, and you roll THH, you have to flip a forth
time to start over.

I'm not a mathematician, so that's probably not right anyway. Obviously, he's
looking for some kind of "trick".

------
Tichy
I hope that is a joke (especially the guy "solving" it with a emulation in
LISP).

